# Magic vs. Mavs



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Magic up 8 in the second quarter. Holding Dallas to only 2 points more than half way through the quarter. Avery Johnson seems really upset. They had a closeup of him with his elbows on his knees and his hands on his face sobbing... thats great


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Magic up 13 right now. Shooting 56%... what a great game thus far


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yea we are chucking too many 3s and not playing our game.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Nobody not named Dirk can score for them tonight. Let's hope we keep this up. I wish all our games were at home, we play so damn good there.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

VeN said:


> Yea we are chucking too many 3s and not playing our game.


Too many 3's means 5? They are shooting 3/5 from 3pt... to my knowledge that is 60%

EDIT: Forget that... I just noticed you are a Mavs fan not Magic


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Jameer just SHOOK Terry like crazy. Magic up 12

Also what a bad offensive foul call on Jameer. DA was clearly inside the circle. This game is getting crazy!!!! Magic up 17 after the Turk 3


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

hill needs to stop scripting darko's minutes so much, it's like he has it all planned out before the game even starts, they need to start force feeding him more court time. seems like when he's out there they play better.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Can anyone stop Jameer? I am so thankful for him getting traded to us during the draft.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Magic up 17 after 3 quarters. This is incredible... Can we play every game at home? Jesus.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando is playing outstanding at home. They are making this look easy and everyone is contributing. Darko with 2 big blocks ... awesome.

Orlando headed toward 7 straight wins at home. I said it a while back, I fully expect this team to be a real force at home next year. Enough so that if we can win at all on the road we should be in the playoffs next year.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

It's ridiculous that we can completely hose a team like Dallas but lose to Minnesota. So inconsistent.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Deshawn Threw That **** Downnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

well dallas makin a run


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

If anyone cares, Philly is losing to NY by 5 points right now


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

This franchise is starting to really piss me off. I'm glad the Magic are winning games, but they are doing at the expense of Howard not improving one bit. All that 'talk' about getting more touches for Dwight after trading Francis was just that, talk. He will NEVER improve if he doesn't get more than 9 shot attempts a game. No reason whatsoever he shouldn't get at LEAST 15 shots every, single game.

I'm tired of watching scrubs like Stevenson run around ignoring Dwight and jacking up long jumpers.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> This franchise is starting to really piss me off. I'm glad the Magic are winning games, but they are doing at the expense of Howard not improving one bit. All that 'talk' about getting more touches for Dwight after trading Francis was just that, talk. He will NEVER improve if he doesn't get more than 9 shot attempts a game. No reason whatsoever he shouldn't get at LEAST 15 shots every, single game.
> 
> I'm tired of watching scrubs like Stevenson run around ignoring Dwight and jacking up long jumpers.


Ok first of all, Stevenson is NOT a scrub. Do you watch Magic games? Do you see how well he plays defense? He's shooting 3/6 and 2 of his misses were layups/dunks. No one is ignoring Dwight... the Magic are just playing good ball from their guards. Whatever works one night is fine with me -- Dwight will get the ball just relax.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Stevenson is a scrub. How many gimme layups does he miss a game? 2-3? Howard should get the most shot attempts on this team every game, period. Big men need the ball to improve their skill set.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

jskudera said:


> Ok first of all, Stevenson is NOT a scrub. Do you watch Magic games? Do you see how well he plays defense? He's shooting 3/6 and 2 of his misses were layups/dunks. No one is ignoring Dwight... the Magic are just playing good ball from their guards. Whatever works one night is fine with me -- Dwight will get the ball just relax.


Stevenson _is_ a scrub and outside of Jameer, our guards suck. Howard _obviously_ isn't getting the ball, either.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

JT3000 said:


> Stevenson _is_ a scrub and outside of Jameer, our guards suck. Howard _obviously_ isn't getting the ball, either.


Are you ****ing serious? Ever since Francis got traded, DOOLING has been playing great ball. Also, Arroyo... come on man. Hedo even plays the 2 sometimes. I guess his 25 points wasn't **** tonight


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I think our guard rotation is pretty solid. Jameer and Arroyo as a combo at PG have been very good. And Stevenson has been solid all year, especially defensively. And I didn't like Dooling at all when he was starting but he has been a lot more effective coming off the bench.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

That was a great game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Stevenson has a nice little jump shot he can hit from any where on the floor, and he's a fairly decent defender. Aside from that, he's awful. He doesn't pass the ball, he doesn't steal the ball or block shots, and for someone his size and with his athletic ability, he's a below average rebounder. He can't hit three's either. In other words, he sucks. Howard clearly doesn't get the ball enough, and it's really starting to aggrivate the living hell out of me.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

jskudera said:


> Are you ****ing serious? Ever since Francis got traded, DOOLING has been playing great ball. Also, Arroyo... come on man. Hedo even plays the 2 sometimes. I guess his 25 points wasn't **** tonight


Yes I'm ****ing serious. The only thing Dooling is good for is getting into fights. Arroyo is a flashy passer... and that's about it. Basketball IQ is about as low as Francis, if not lower. I don't know what the "come on" is for. Stevenson gets rejected by the rim on a nightly basis. 'Nuff said.

And _Hedo_ is _clearly_ a SF. That's a huge reach.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

JT3000 said:


> Yes I'm ****ing serious. The only thing Dooling is good for is getting into fights. Arroyo is a flashy passer... and that's about it. Basketball IQ is about as low as Francis, if not lower. I don't know what the "come on" is for. Stevenson gets rejected by the rim on a nightly basis. 'Nuff said.
> 
> And _Hedo_ is _clearly_ a SF. That's a huge reach.


Arroyo is only a flashy passer? 49% shooter... yeah that's not good for a guard I guess. Also, I said Hedo CAN play the 2 at times, so relax.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

As an outsider from the team, I see it as so...Arroyo is a "look at me" style guard, he makes the slick pass but fails to make the simple pass to the open man. I was hoping that he would get out of that on a new team. He will always be a backup, not a starter. Jameer seems to be a gunslinger styled guard, more Ben Gordon that set up the teammates. So the Magic either need to reel him in like the Pistons did Chauncey? or bring in a true guard and slide Jameer to 2. Dwight is a stud and will only get better. Darko was a big addition, he is a young player that can learn with Dwight, and they can both block shots which gives the Magic a little defense inside. Darko is a very good passer for his size and once he learns he is more valueable to his team when he is back to the basket and forcing teams to double then pass to the open man, he will really blossom. He can shoot from the outside, I was able to watch some practices while he was in Detroit, and he has got range. he has a nice release and only needs to shed the demons of Larry Brown. Dooling and Stevenson are journeymen and will float from team to team for their careers. Hedo is a good shooter that needs a teammate to set him up. If he has to get his own shot? most nights he will struggle. This off season will be huge for Orlando. They have a nice core started, now lets build on it.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Copper said:


> As an outsider from the team, I see it as so...Arroyo is a "look at me" style guard, he makes the slick pass but fails to make the simple pass to the open man. I was hoping that he would get out of that on a new team. He will always be a backup, not a starter. Jameer seems to be a gunslinger styled guard, more Ben Gordon that set up the teammates. So the Magic either need to reel him in like the Pistons did Chauncey? or bring in a true guard and slide Jameer to 2. Dwight is a stud and will only get better. Darko was a big addition, he is a young player that can learn with Dwight, and they can both block shots which gives the Magic a little defense inside. Darko is a very good passer for his size and once he learns he is more valueable to his team when he is back to the basket and forcing teams to double then pass to the open man, he will really blossom. He can shoot from the outside, I was able to watch some practices while he was in Detroit, and he has got range. he has a nice release and only needs to shed the demons of Larry Brown. Dooling and Stevenson are journeymen and will float from team to team for their careers. Hedo is a good shooter that needs a teammate to set him up. If he has to get his own shot? most nights he will struggle. This off season will be huge for Orlando. They have a nice core started, now lets build on it.


Arroyo isn't doing that bad. The coach would pull him if he was doing anything detrimental to the team. Jameer is our starting point though, and always will be. Him and Dwight are the future of this franchise. I do believe Darko has realized he's better posting up, because he is posting up more and more, and he hits such a ridiculously high percentage of his post shots. I have seriously only seem him miss a post move ONCE since he has joined the Magic.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Arroyo isn't doing that bad. The coach would pull him if he was doing anything detrimental to the team. Jameer is our starting point though, and always will be. Him and Dwight are the future of this franchise. I do believe Darko has realized he's better posting up, because he is posting up more and more, and he hits such a ridiculously high percentage of his post shots. I have seriously only seem him miss a post move ONCE since he has joined the Magic.


 Im not suggesting that Arroyo is doing that bad...I am just making my assessment of his playing style, he forces passes and shots where he could make a pass to set up a pass. he is so close to being the player that everyone thinks he can be....


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

getting better and better..


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hedo doesn't _have_ to be set up. He can create his own shot. Nelson is also not a shooting combo guard like Francis. As far as being a "pure" point, the fact that he can score is a positive, not a negative. He isn't tall enough to play SG anyway.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

JT3000 said:


> Hedo doesn't _have_ to be set up. He can create his own shot. Nelson is also not a shooting combo guard like Francis. As far as being a "pure" point, the fact that he can score is a positive, not a negative. He isn't tall enough to play SG anyway.


 Hedo is not a get his own style player, and his shot is far better when he can catch and shoot. Who says a 2 guard has to be tall? having a taller pg and sliding Jameer to 2 guard could cause some mismatches for the team.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Who says a 2 guard has to be tall?


The guy who doesn't want the opposing SG shooting right over _his_ SG's head. Mismatches are supposed to be in _your_ favor, not your opponent's. And it's not like a guard vs. forward situation, where Jameer's agility will make a bigger difference. He's already faster than practically any other PG. Why move him to a more difficult situation?

Hedo may be a good catch and shoot player, but he can still create his own shot. He makes moving jumpshots and driving layups most of our other players can't. He isn't like Garrity, who is completely useless with the ball in his hands for longer than 2 seconds.


----------

